# Microchiping cost?



## SugarBush Farms (Apr 19, 2012)

Reading through the 4th quarter ADGA Newsletter I found that they will now be accepting microchips as the sole form of identification. I've had problem after problem tattooing my lamanchas (it never stays) and have thought about microchipping but because I'd have to tattoo also I never really looked into it. 
A couple questions on it:
Where do you get the microchips, reader, and microchipper? I can't find it online (maybe I'm not looking in the right spot?)
What is the average cost per microchip? 
For anyone who's done it, how difficult is it?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Shouldn't be that big a deal. Just buy the preloaded syringes. It is a large needle that you use. See if there is a microchip brand that ADGA suggests.

Light Livestock Supply carries the Destron brand. It is a 15 digit number. Preloaded disposable syringes.

There is also Smartchip and Avid.


----------



## cajunmom (Apr 29, 2013)

So we can't tattoo them?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes, you can. Microchips are just another option.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I just had one of my little guys microchipped yesterday as he was leaving for Alaska today and needed a permanent identification. I don't have registered goats, accept for 1, and I'm planning to register all my grades through the IDGR just so they can be traced back to my farm, the vet actually suggested this as well. However, I haven't tattooed anyone yet, and he charged my $25.00 for the microchip... I didn't think that was a bad price really..


----------



## cajunmom (Apr 29, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> Yes, you can. Microchips are just another option.


Oh good. Dh just bought the tattoo stuff.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

SugarBush Farms said:


> Reading through the 4th quarter ADGA Newsletter I found that they will now be accepting microchips as the sole form of identification. I've had problem after problem tattooing my lamanchas (it never stays) and have thought about microchipping but because I'd have to tattoo also I never really looked into it.
> A couple questions on it:
> Where do you get the microchips, reader, and microchipper? I can't find it online (maybe I'm not looking in the right spot?)
> What is the average cost per microchip?
> For anyone who's done it, how difficult is it?


It's not very difficult at all, we use microchips on all of our goats. It's not too costly but it's not cheap either. For more info you can go to this link: http://www.ezidavid.com


----------

